# best finish for bubinga/wenge cabinet?



## icrusbound (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi,

I am nearing the end of a mainly bubinga cabinet with some wenge accents (if you are interested in pics, look here: www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/apothecary-update-pics-8478/

I am trying to figure out the best way to finish it. I would like the best pop in the wood, but I also would like to avoid spending 40 hours hand finishing 2"x2" areas then rubbing them lovingly with q-tips to get the thing done.

So, I went to Rockler (I know little about finishing), and got a bit of input. His suggestion was finishing the inside and drawers with shellac, and doing the outside with one coat of Tung oil then finishing it with Laquer. has anyone done this? If so, I assume the tung oil has to wait 24 hours before laquering? Will the laquer stick to the tung oil? Also if so, what is wrong with doing the inside with laquer too?

Yesterday I did 4 test pieces.

1. laquer only.
2. tung only.
3. shellac only.
4. tung, then after about 6 hours laquer. I know it wasn't probably long enough of a wait, but I wanted to at least try it out.

I will see how they look when I make it outside.

Anyway, any input is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Anthony.


----------



## icrusbound (Jan 19, 2009)

I think, after looking at the results of my test pieces, I am going to buy an HVLP and spray the whole thing inside and out with laquer. It seems to have the best look, is easiest to apply, and I can spray it, which fits my lazy criteria. I am sure the moment I am finished with it someone will tell me why it was a bad idea, but that is what I am going with.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Icrus,
maybe you could post some pics of your test pieces. I would think the danish oil would bring out the contrast in the grain some. Lacquer is easy to work with. If you are going to spray, practice on some cardboard or scrap plywood first to get your settings and spray patterns. Lacquer sands easily between coats also. Pretty hard to screw up. Just watch where you spray, well ventilated, no ignition sources. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## icrusbound (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the input Firehawk. All things I took care to do, which helps.

Well, I went and got an HVLP from HD ASAP (looking for one more acronym). I bought a lacquer from Rockler. I am very happy with the results (so far). I started out with a very small amount coming out. I sanded the first few coats, and then just kept going. Man, that stuff is very easy to apply, and dries very fast. It looks nice. I ran through a whole can of it. I am doing my work outside on the patio (covered). I assume 24 hours isn't too long to add the next coats? I will give it a quick sand first.

On the super crappy side, I noticed that my top has split my sides apart a bit at the back (at least, I think that is what happened). It isn't horrible now, but if it gets any worse the whole thing may end up in the trash, which would be very sad. It has only been on there a week. I am surprised it spread out that fast. I will try to post some pictures of the finishes and the splits tomorrow or so. I am pretty wiped out now.


----------

